# IE 10 crashes every 50 seconds



## sam94 (Feb 1, 2013)

*New HP ENVY computer - Windows 8 - IE 10 -64 bit - ATT Browser - Windows Live mail - Desktop - 6GB memory - 3400 MHZ - AVAST Premium Security Suite - no games or music downloading - some docs & searching.*

*this has literally disabled my new PC:*
*Internet has stopped working error message with the following details which change each time:

**Problem signature:*
 Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
 Application Name: IEXPLORE.EXE
 Application Version: 10.0.9200.16482
 Application Timestamp: 50cfc9bf
 Fault Module Name: atidxx32.dll
 Fault Module Version: 8.17.10.451
 Fault Module Timestamp: 50227b09
 Exception Code: c0000005
 Exception Offset: 000624f2
 OS Version: 6.2.9200.2.0.0.768.101
 Locale ID: 1033
 Additional Information 1: 9c73
 Additional Information 2: 9c733dce73ba8c1c2c506a436d96cfb0
 Additional Information 3: 2daa
 Additional Information 4: 2daa2aeef7c781aa1b4d67ac8858d7a9

I ran anti malware and Avast scan - I shut off all add ons - and anti virus - didn't help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Start IE, go to Tools/Folder Options/Advanced/Reset Internet Explorer settings/Reset. If this fails, go to Start/Search and type appwiz.cpl and press enter.


----------



## sam94 (Feb 1, 2013)

spunk.funk - Resetting IE10 didn't help. I then typed appwiz.cpl and pressed enter. It opened programs and features - uninstall programs and that was it. What to do?


----------



## sam94 (Feb 1, 2013)

medab1 - thank you for the info. I really want to dig in and try to find a fix for this IE10 with the W8 for now - I'm learning W8 - I have a new PC - I'm overloaded and I think throwing in Chrome right now might make my head explode even though IE10 is quite annoying right now. Its kind of ruining my brand new pc experience.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

You can uninstall IE10 via Progs & Features/Turn Windows features on or off and clearing its box, but you *must* install another browser first and I think it would be less complicated if you opted for Firefox

IE10 may reinstate via Windows Updates/Check for updates or you can manually install it Download Internet Explorer 10

As IE10 is integral with Win 8 then running a *sfc /scannow* as an administrator from the cmd prompt may also throw something up.

Have you also checked for a restore point prior to this occurring ?


----------



## sam94 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm with you up until this part --> As IE10 is integral with Win 8 then running a sfc /scannow as an administrator from the cmd prompt may also throw something up.


----------



## sam94 (Feb 1, 2013)

I did a system restore and it didn't help - this started as soon as I got the PC


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not being a Win 8 user - had to Google this on how to run the cmd prompt as an admin in Win 8, but once you've navigated these instructions type *sfc /scannow* (noting the space before the forward slash) at the cmd prompt then press Enter.

It usually takes about 20-30 mins to run and produces its findings on completion - let us know what it reports.

If it says it cannot find any integrity violations - that's good to go.


----------



## sam94 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

In Event Viewer where you got those Error details, was there a matching Event ID: 1001 which should point to the cause ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> *Re: IE 10 crashes every 50 seconds*
> Start IE, go to Tools/Folder Options/Advanced/Reset Internet Explorer settings/Reset. If this fails, go to Start/Search and type appwiz.cpl and press enter.


__________________


> Resettign IE didn't help. I then typed appwiz.cpl and pressed enter. It opened programs and features - uninstall programs.
> Could you let me know if you're not allowed to respond. I'll reply in the post as well. Thanks. Sam94


In Programs and Features, you would uninstall IE10. This will roll back to IE9 and see if that works better for you. 
Also as suggested, use a different browser to see if that works better for you.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Scrap IE 10 until Microsoft fixes it.
Or keep knocking your head on a brick wall...


----------



## sam94 (Feb 1, 2013)

Tomken 15 - I switched to Firefox - and did sfc/scannow => it said it found some corrupted files and repaired them. I didn't uninstall IE10 - and it isn't showing in Programs and features (buts its still operational)
Also my add ons are running still with it (IE 10) Obviously I want to get them over to Fire Fox - will I have to delete them and reinstall?
How to get rid of IE10?


----------



## sam94 (Feb 1, 2013)

Like you said IE10 will probably reinstall in an update because its connected / nec. forWindows 8 - I realize that - i thought of going to "Computer" and deleting but I'm sure I'd get blocked somehow - you know those "you don' have permission" / try again boxes.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd only intended for you to install Firefox as an alternate browser should you have opted to turn off IE in Progs & Features/Turn Windows features on or off so that you would still have Internet access.

IE10 is an update in Vista and Win 7 so to uninstall it - go into Installed Updates and scroll down to locate then right click on it and select Uninstall.

This will revert you to whichever IE version you were using prior to the upgrade.

Check to see if that version of IE crashes as IE10 did.

When you installed Firefox you should have gotten the prompt to import bookmarks, history and passwords etc. from IE.

After it has installed, on its home page there are options in the left column you can click on as well as info on using FF.

You can either click on Plugins or via the Firefox dropdown (top left) and click on Add-ons to access this next page which will list Adobe etc.

There's a blue active link to Check if your plugins are up to date at the top of that list and you just click on the prompt box to the right of any that tell you to update.

If you normally use a specific Home page, type its URL into the URL box and go to it.

You can then click on the URL and drag it to the Home icon where you will be prompted to make that your home page then restart FF to effect the change - and that's about as much as I do (or know) with FF as I only have it as a spare browser.

*Edit..*Forgot that you are using Win 8 - in which case just leave IE10 installed.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Tomken15 From my reading this is win 8 and ie 10 would be part of the os therefore not able to be uninstalled just disabled,fore fox will need it's own set of addons https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/ specific to fire fox things like flash can be added for fire fox I find adblock + useful and no script when you learn to use it


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I had a chat with Spunk.funk on uninstalling IE10 via Turn Windows features on or off in Win 8 and he checked it out where it auto reinstalled on the reboot, but I'd still rather have another browser on board first as a safeguard - so try the reinstall that way and see if IE10 still crashes as it was your preferred browser.

I've come across a buggy IE9 being reset to defaults as soon as it was installed resolving a problem even though it should have been in pristine condition, so perhaps that's something you can add if you try its reinstall.

You could also try a clean boot to see if any of the services etc are conflicting/buggy.

Apparently with Win 8 you have a Metro and Desktop mode - does IE10 crash in both ?


----------



## sam94 (Feb 1, 2013)

I successfully moved over my homepage and bookmarks - i wasnt move over my Roboform and WOT - how doI do that - they are not showing in the Firefox add ons section anywhere.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Joe - That's why I added the Edit in my previous post, but the plugin check should highlight any that FF needs.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

sam94 said:


> I successfully moved over my homepage and bookmarks - i wasnt move over my Roboform and WOT - how doI do that - they are not showing in the Firefox add ons section anywhere.


You may need to reinstall them when booted up in FF - I take it that you've given up on IE - see my Post#17.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup caught the edit now here is wot https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/wot-safe-browsing-tool/
and they have a lite version of Roboform https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/roboform-online-password-manag/


----------

